# Did my first meat comps



## sinbinbbq (Jul 4, 2011)

Did 2 locations in one day.. They were mini events but a good way to my feet wet..  

First one was pork took 5th out of 8 teams but learned a lot about what to do..  Great experience out there.. The only bad thing is that being in Arizona it was 120 degree's out while selling PC for Boys and Girls clubs

Next event was 100 miles north and we ending up having to box in 60 mph winds, rain and dust... Even with all that:

1st place Chicken Thigh

2nd place chicken wings.

With the weather I could not do the wings the way I wanted but still very happy with 2nd.   I was super happy with the Thighs, I got really high marks for them... Being one of the hardest to master I was very happy with a first place chicken.. But I still think they can be better.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like you have it going on. How 'bout some q-view?

Mike


----------



## sinbinbbq (Jul 4, 2011)

I would have loved to but with all the wind and rain I just wanted to get the stuff turned it.. Next time I will have some Q view


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Good to see SMF represented so well.


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats. Always good to see. First place with thighs. Awesome. Can you share your secret? I make a pretty good thigh myself.  But that's only according to me.


----------



## ohm (Jul 5, 2011)

Gratz!  Nice job on 1st!


----------



## smokey mo (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job. For first showings I think you rep'd well.

Onward and upward.


----------

